# Brand New



## xjrrrdx (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey all, as you can see I am brand new to the board, as well as any sort of martial art. 

The reasons I considered Muay Thai is due to the conditioning that these atheletes get in, and then for self defense purposes, and self confidence. I found a school in my area, http://www.muaythaiofcolorado.com/index_files/Page382.htm, and I plan on  calling and seeing what they offer, and going there to get started.

I guess my whole point is to see what I need to know going into this, tips wise, as well as mental state. I am a little apprehensive due to the fact I have never done any sort of fighting ever. 

Sorry if my message is a little vague. Im not really sure what all to ask...ill let you all know my progress.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 17, 2006)

First off welcome to MT!

This is a great place to ask questions and dig up info.  When in doubt about what questions to ask just start asking and perhaps you'll find out what it is you are looking for.  Don't forget to search the forums for older topics, there's a wealth of information to be found.


Again welcome to MT

Read, post, and be merry.

-Josh


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree with Josh - poke around a little bit and ask questions, and someone will probably know something about what you're interested in.

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## xjrrrdx (Sep 18, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I agree with Josh - poke around a little bit and ask questions, and someone will probably know something about what you're interested in.
> 
> Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:



I see you are in Denver, I am over in Lakewood. Do you know any quality schools in the area??


----------



## xjrrrdx (Sep 20, 2006)

Well today I have my first class, its 2 hours. First hour will be all technique and learning basic moves, second hour will be all cardio. Wish me luck


----------



## canndy (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't forget to let us know


----------



## xjrrrdx (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I went Wednesday to the beginner class, signed the waiver an got started. THe class was an hour long, since I had no experience in any fighting we did the extreme basics, how to stand correctly, how to move around a ring, proper weight distribution. Then it got on to how to cover the face and body, then showed me the basic jab and cross and how your back foot is supposed to make the action of squashing a bug when you throw a cross and your hips help deliver power, and your front foot squashes a bug and hips deliver power on elbows.

That was all the time we had for the, "basics" class and I was the only one there haha. Next was the Intro class which is a LOT of conditioning. First we skip for 5 mins, shadow box for 1 min, defend 1 min, and repeat for 5 mins. We stretched the legs a little and started to go over how to lean away from kicks and punches and such, then did some kicks and knees on the thai pads. Next we moved to A lot of punching excercises because the teacher has noticed the basic technique of the class falling apart in past classes. Did crap loads of crunches, crap load of push ups, and stretched and called it a night.

Yesterday, there was just a conditioning class. 2 mins of straight knees, 5 mins skipping, 5 mins shadowboxing/defense. I got my partner and we were practicing how to parry punches and counter them with knees and eventually moving into the clinch or plumb i guess its called. Then we were getting into partners and doing stations of various moves. 1st heavy bag non stop 1, 2 combos for a minute, next is low kicks for a min, next was push kicks for a min, next was elbows for a min, next was 1, 2 punches to the body for a min, next was thigh kicks for a min, and then push kicks to the body for a min. After that it was medicine ball work, parter stands, you on your knees, he throws, you catch then throw and do a push up 10 times, then do 20 push ups for 5 sets.


I was worked like a dog, I never felt that out of it since I ran a half marathon a few years back!! It was awesome though, everyone was really nice. 

Only downsides, a few times I think my partner was getting frustrated with me because I only knew a jab and cross and we were doing so much that I had to have him show me. After I told him I was new he wa cool and helped me a lot! I ws getting frustrated with myself because everyones technique is so far ahead and looks so easy, when I haev a hard time I get a little embarassed and try harder and make a few more mistakes lol.

All in all I lvoed it, and im going back monday, weds, thurs!!!


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT and the wonderful world of Marial Arts.....

Glad you enjoyed your first class - you'll find that if you have a good instructor then 9.5 times outta 10 you'll finish class with a huge grin on your face!! (the other 0.5 times, you'll be panting in the locker room wondering what just happened!)

Can't really say more than that at the moment but hope that you continue to enjoy and learn new things.  Just remember that perseverance is the name of the game.  Some things will come naturally and others will take time.  The best tip I can give you, is that if you are struggling with a technique - go slow and light, get the movement right and don't try to substitute technique with strength.  Get the body mechanics right and the power will follow.

Hope to see you around!  :ultracool


----------



## xjrrrdx (Sep 22, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Welcome to MT and the wonderful world of Marial Arts.....
> 
> 9.5 times outta 10 you'll finish class with a huge grin on your face!! (the other 0.5 times, you'll be panting in the locker room wondering what just happened!)
> 
> Hope to see you around!  :ultracool



Well I would say I have had that 0.5 both times and it has been pretty awesome. I wonder if any of you guys have heard of the instructor, his name is Oscar Martinez, Oscar trained under Kru Puk, Sakson Janjirra, Coban the Great, Knockweed and Pong and the MT Academy of America. Here is a quote from his site

"In his career, Oscar has helped train a number of Muay Thai and MMA fighters.  Some of these include Duane BANG Ludwig, Brad Gumm and Bas Rutten during his visit to Colorado in preparation for one of his UFC fights.  After a long break from fighting, Oscar was asked to compete against a strong and willful fighter, Don Lee.  Oscar defeated Don Lee in a unanimous decision and won the Kickdown Classic Welterweight Championship Belt.  Oscar is a certified instructor through the Muay Thai Academy of America and is a licensed corner man for both professional and amateur fighters throughout the state of Colorado.; he has been teaching for 9 years."


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to Martial Talk! I'm aure you'll find this site very entertaining. Everyone carries arround a great amount of respect, its great!

Oh, and in regards to your trainer Oscar Martinez, how lon g did he train with Kru Puk? I train at MTA North Hollywood on the weekends.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## xjrrrdx (Sep 28, 2006)

I am not sure, I will ask him tonight. His site says he was in california training for 7 years? But I am not 100% sure. 

But its official, I joined and I am pumped.

Last night we worked on a few clinching combos, like if someone steps forward you bring their head down to a knee, then you land an elbow to the top of the head, then go into the clinch and knee, then back off and kick. He is just trying to get my coordination down to do other maneuvers.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry for the double post but I thought I would share some progress with everyone.

On my beginning classes which is all technique we have gone over punches, elbows, worked on some combos with knees and kicks. As far as the classes where we work with partners and stuff that is pretty intense, heart rate always up, learning technique but also working some cardio.

Only downside...my shins hurt like a mofo lol.


----------

